# Which Hops For What Beer Database



## black_labb (26/2/10)

hi everyone 
i'm fairly new to brewing having only done 4 brews (2 kit&kilo, one partial and a toucan (still fermenting), but realised i have most of what i need to do a AG. i bought a 30L coffee urn that many people use to for BIAB in to modify to make a still with (been making some pretty good rum imo). all i really need to do for a BIAB setup is to get the bag.

as someone who cant just leave a recipe alone i plan to do a ~23L size grain mash, and then separate it into a 3-4 sections to boil with the hops so i can compare the differences i can make with the different hops and combinations, one of those i will use the base recipe.

what i really would like to do is form a database of known beers/beer styles and a rough guide as to what hops are likely used in them and how (bittering,aroma ect) . i think it would be helpful for people who are not knowledgeable on hops in general and understand what flavours are likely to be like. 

from what i've read australian beers tend to use mostly pride of ringwood hops. 

i think saaz is a hop used in alot of european lagers and pilseners 



is there some type of hop database that works a bit like this? 
if not would anyone with some more experience with hops be interested in helping out? i'd like to get this developed into an sticky thread or similar. i'm happy to put the information together but obviously dont have the knowledge to make the body of the thread/database.


----------



## jones191 (26/2/10)

Hi, hope this works, read lots but never posted (thank you knowledgeable brewers!), if you go to www.countrybrewer.com.au and click on there handy hints page on the screen it brings up will be a document titled Hop Varieties Information PDF, that should be what your after. You may also want to try other HBS websites as the good ones have similar, and don't forget to google it! 

Hope this helps,

jones191


PS dont take anything I say as gospel, I am relatively new to this.


----------



## black_labb (27/2/10)

that country brewer link is great jones191. i've been searching the net for something like that and couldnt find it. funny thing is my local homebrew shop is a country brewer and is where i tend to go for most of my brew supplies. never had a good look at their website though.


----------



## Pete2501 (27/2/10)

Am I missing something? That pdf only has 12 varieties of hops.


----------



## manticle (27/2/10)

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=42258
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...c=30088&hl=
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...mp;#entry417030

All of these contain useful links and information that might help.


----------



## Smashin (27/2/10)

black_labb,

get your self copy of 'The brew Masters Bible' is has ~10pages of stats for dozens of styles of beer in a very handy table form, including typical hops used in each style and whether they are used for bittering flavour, aroma or dry hop. in the same tables it gives again typical guidence on grain bills, yeasts, water hardness, mash schedules, boil times, ferment temps and aging times, carbonation level,, etc... 

Smashin :icon_cheers:


----------



## black_labb (28/2/10)

thanks for those links guys. looks like there have been some great info compiled in those links.


----------



## winkle (28/2/10)

A up-to-date hop listing with AAs, characteristics, uses etc would be a worth while addition to the articles section.


----------



## Pete2501 (28/2/10)

winkle said:


> A up-to-date hop listing with AAs, characteristics, uses etc would be a worth while addition to the articles section.



Hahaha a drinking book has Alcoholic Anonymous groups? :icon_drunk:


----------



## black_labb (1/3/10)

i'll see if i can get something compiled for an article once i have some time.


----------

